# Rabbit



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Walked out back of my place this morning and got a rabbit
with the new Pecan Tex Shooter that I recently posted.
1" Gold Theraband straight cut 8" fork to pouch.














Jim


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

great shot mate !!
where you using them rocks ??


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, yep the rocks.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. Nice shot!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Back to grassroots survival. Good shot.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shot my hunting set up is TBG 34cm long 20mm at the fork 15mm at the pouch 2 bands each side that is full butterfly obviously, i use this with 9.5mm steel.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice man, ive been trying to crack one lately, but haven't hit one


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

naked bunny porn . theres a ton of rabbits out here also, on the back roads i see them traveling in herds now, in groups of a dozen or more ! must be nice to know that if you are getting hungry all you got to do is walk out of your house and BOOM! theres a meal . nice shooting and a great way to break in a slingshot .







 

.
.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

I like hunting my bunnys' on a cold, cold morning out in the rimrocks. Get up high and carefully scan areas facing the sun. Hit and miss at times but I'm usually out for a pair, a big pair as I like to save the youngsters. My version of trophy rabbit hunting. lol. Sometimes immediate success and some time someone was in the area working them over with a. .22 or shotgun. As they run immediately and aren't prone to stop unless behind cover or well beyond slingshot range.

I immediately gut and take the skin off, place fresh carcass on a stiff bush and let it cool. Continue my hunt and come back for meat in half hour or so. Unless of course other predators or scavengers are in the area.

My chuck box has two old cast iron skillets with hammered lids. Thank god for garage sale finds eh? Had to work on the rust but it all worked out. Since I know I'm out for rabbit breakfast, I have a flour/seasoning mix bag in a very thick ziplock. Some use eggs or milk to coat, those don't travel well in my gear so I opt for olive oil or a quick bath in hot Crisco works. The rabbit can be sectioned but I cook it whole because the gent that taught me did it that way and I miss him very much. Keeps me grounded and I'm glad I can hunt again without his memory tearing me up.

The skillet has about a half a cup of water and I let heat to boiling before adding the oil coated bunnies. Secure the lid and let it sear for a minute or so, flip it and do the other side. This is when I take off direct heat and let it seat on the coals or if I have the Coleman, I turn the down the heat and let it simmer. Time? 40 minutes maybe or less. I check the spine and thicker areas, if it flakes off then I eat. Meat should be tasty and tender not chewing gum. You have time, cook it right and build some memories.

Dump the remains in the fire. Scour the skillet and sit in that cold environment sipping coffee and enjoying the solitude. No one out here, too cold and it's all the vacation I need. Some go to expensive beaches or big casinos to unwind, I hunt bunnies on a freezing morning. Life is definitely good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! That bunny sure looks yummy!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nothing like bunny hunting on a cold morning








with slingshot of course.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments guys!
Even a blind Hog finds an acorn once in a while!


----------

